# Costa Rica (Pacuare, or other) Beta and Advice, please



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I have a trip coming up to Costa Rica, leaving on Nov 23 and returning to the states on Dec 4th. I am looking into doing some rafting. I have read up on the old threads on the Buzz but I am hoping to get some more advice.

I am considering doing a two day trip on the Pacuare with a possible overnight at the Pacuare lodge. Has anyone done this? Any recommendations on guide companies? 

I have done about 30 days on the river this year, with the vast amount of those being multiday trips. I always run oars (some paddle guiding) and dont have kayak experience. I have actually never been on any type of commercial guided trip and Im wondering if its worth doing one in CR. But the pictures and descriptions of this river look incredible. Im open to any other advice or trip reports on other areas and rivers too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Was in CR a few years ago with my family and did a rafting trip with an outfitter. Rafting down there is awesome. Water is warm and waves are big. I will say that their idea of a family trip is a bit more liberal than ours. We did a "family trip" and it had a hit that felt as big as Seidels at high water, albeit perhaps less consequences of a wrong line. I'd think long and hard if you have kids before going on the Pacuare.


----------



## dogalot (Jul 6, 2005)

We did the family thing with our then teenagers on Pacuare two-day trip. Staying at the Pacuare Lodge was one of the most fantastic things we have done. Very little electricity, but lots of candles. Gourmet food! Fantastic guides! We had never been part of a paddle raft crew, but the instructions were clear and easy to follow. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input, by the way its just my girlfriend and I, no kids. Just trying to get some info to decide if its something wee want to do. Anyone else?


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Pacuare is world class, and turning it into a 2 day sounds like a good idea even though it can easily be done in 1 day. I believe all of the commercial trips will provide a guide, so doesn't matter if you aren't great at rafting as someone else will be steering. Have fun.


----------



## Oc1paddler (Sep 6, 2005)

Its been a number of years since we went, but CR was awesome. We did 2 days on the Pacuare. We stayed below the Pacuare lodge at a camp Rain Forest World had put in. It was very primitive but we had a blast. RFW had a indigenous family that took care of camp for them. We really enjoyed hanging out with them and watching the kids surfing a huge hole on balsa wood logs with a peg stuck in for a handle. It wasn't the best water we ran on our trip but it was beautiful and I'm very glad we got to run it. It would be a crime to go and not run it!


----------



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

It wasn't the best water we ran on our trip but it was beautiful and I'm very glad we got to run it. It would be a crime to go and not run it![/QUOTE]

I am curious. What did you consider the "best" water on your trip. I am thinking of going back in a couple of years and I am interested in what tops the Pacuare. Thanks much.


----------



## Oc1paddler (Sep 6, 2005)

I am curiousWhat did you consider the "best" water on your trip. I am thinking of going back in a couple of years and I am interested in what tops the Pacuare. Thanks much.[/QUOTE]
"Sorry I'm sure I spelled some of the rivers wrong"
Lets see, we ran the Rio Toro, Sarapiqui, Reventazon, Pejibaye , and a couple of others. The most fun for me was what I think was the first descent of Rio Turrialba. Everything was running very high when we were there. It was a steep creek run with tons of wood and we had no beta so that always makes it more fun. The Reventazon was huge! It was the biggest water I had ever been on and I'm much more comfortable on creeks. I mystery moved a Dagger CFS on an eddy line. Anyway I enjoyed all the rivers there and ran Sarapiqui twice and the Pejibaye 3 times.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

I think the OP was asking about rafting III/IV and the Pacuare is the best in the country for that, and also very easy logistically because of all the commercial operators on that stretch. 
If we start talking about kayaking V then definitely lots of other more exciting options, but this is the buzz where we talk about rafting, SUPing, and cooler size/color.


----------



## CURAFTING (Apr 29, 2016)

*Amazing!*

The Pacuare Lodge, Costa Rica - The Ultimate eco lodge Experience in Costa Rica

This is where we went on our honeymoon. It was worth every penny. The room was amazing in every way! The food was to die for and the service was great! I would do it again!


----------

